# Red nose... ish?



## patchoulismom (Aug 6, 2018)

I have no idea as to what Patchouli really is. Everyone says he's a Red Nose pitbull. I don't even know what that means, I've read about Old Family Red Nose But i understand that the line is pretty much extinct. 
So I just say "he's a pitbull".










TBH I don't believe he's purebred anything... he seems far too healthy and resilient not to be a genetic cocktail but I'm wondering which lines are prevalent.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

When they talk about “red nose” it means nothing other than the dogs nose is red. The OFRN line is certainly not extinct but they are tightly bred and wouldn’t be found in a rescue situation. 

There’s no way to know. Patchouli is a cute mutt with a red nose. Mutt isn’t derogatory, just a dog with unknown make up. I’ve got red mutts myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually, red nose simply describes the color of the dogs nose. It is not a bloodline. Unfortunately, without having the dogs lineage it is impossible to guess what the mix might be but the only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier the rest are bullys or bully mixes. We don't refer to those dogs as pits although there are many who call any dog who looks like a bully a pit bull. 

What you do have is a great looking boy. Love his coloring and face. Hope to see more of his pictures as he matures. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

He is red nose, that's the color of his nose. He looks like a Pit Bull but if you don't know his lineage you can't say for sure. There are byb with pure bred dogs, but there are also a lot who have dogs that might have some Pit in them but be mixed along the way as people breeding without papers breed any 2 dogs together they think are Pit Bulls. 

Old Family Red Nose isn't extinct at all, there are different OFRN lines still being bred. Just because a dog has a red nose doesn't mean it is an OFRN dog. 

Not sure what you mean about too healthy and resilient to be pure bred? IMO APBTs are not a particularly unhealthy breed, this isn't too say they can't have health problems but even some of those are late onset and this dog looks young. My senior dogs are still healthy and I don't expect my dogs to be "unhealthy" just because they're pure bred. Yet I've seen myself health issues in bull breed mixes and Am Bullies which come from crossing breeds..


----------



## RichardDavis (Aug 31, 2018)

He isn`t THAT red nose line, but you particularly have a nice boy.)


----------

